

Is it wise to develop Android before iOS? - skerris
http://www.fydelr.com

======
james-skemp
I was expecting an article pondering this, but instead I get a product page
where the Android version is available, but iOS is coming soon.

Too little information to know for sure.

They may have more experience with Android. They may see a niche they can fill
on Android that is already full(er) on iOS.

Maybe the iOS team ran into an issue and decided to stall.

But to answer the OP's question, yes, I think it can be wise to develop
Android before, and even instead of, iOS. It all depends.

